# Chernobyl



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_dlkAw43cLC0/S...Creepy-Story-told-in-Pictures-buildings10.jpg



An electrical panel I found on a page of pictures about the CHernobyl incident. THought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I find the Chernobyl disaster fascinating. Every now and then I spend a bunch of time on these sites:

http://www.kiddofspeed.com/default.htm
http://www.elenafilatova.com/


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been to the 1st one quite a few times and spent a while there last night. I am truly fascinated by this event. It's tough to think about the people who were affected by this event. Especially the reactor workers and first responders to the meltdown who are all dead now. Can't imagine what was going through their minds as the events unfolded.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The place is loaded with wildlife and the eco system bounced back since man isn't around anymore to screw it up..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know when it will be safe to be there without any safety equipment on?

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Does anyone know when it will be safe to be there without any safety equipment on?
> 
> ~Matt


200 - 300 years I heard..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

B4T said:


> 200 - 300 years I heard..


damn! 

~Matt


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Could be as many as 900.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

My understanding is that in the past at least, there were areas around there with signs on the road that said "roll up you windows and drive as fast as you can" or something to that effect.

I agree the whole thing is fascinating, probably kinda morbid, but still interesting. Going to have to check some of the links out.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

You can take a tour of the plant area and the exclusion zone. From what I understand the radiation varies wildly from one area to another. They even had a few of the reactors running for a long time after the incident. Not that I would eat anything from around there.

website for the tours if you are interested:
http://www.tourkiev.com/chernobyltour/


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I found this video one night after reading this thread. VERY interesting.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5968506788418521112#


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I found this video one night after reading this thread. VERY interesting.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5968506788418521112#


 Interesting indeed..thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> I've been to the 1st one quite a few times and spent a while there last night. I am truly fascinated by this event. It's tough to think about the people who were affected by this event. Especially the reactor workers and first responders to the meltdown who are all dead now. Can't imagine what was going through their minds as the events unfolded.


Good friend of mine lived near the site during the accident, the govt told them nothing about what was going on, he found out from a ham radio (Which was illegeal to own) and got out of the country with his family and never looked back.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> Could be as many as 900.


You have a basis for that claim?

The majority of fission products that were released had very short half lives to the point where most of them have decayed to safe levels already. The isotope of concern at this point is CS 137 , and with a 30 year half life, it has about ten more years before we start seeing a true decline , as it decays into Barium 137.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> The place is loaded with wildlife and the eco system bounced back since man isn't around anymore to screw it up..


The DMZ between North and South Korea is the same way. People haven't been in there for like 50 years so it's a totally natural habitat. Really cool :thumbup:


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Zog said:


> You have a basis for that claim?
> 
> The majority of fission products that were released had very short half lives to the point where most of them have decayed to safe levels already. The isotope of concern at this point is CS 137 , and with a 30 year half life, it has about ten more years before we start seeing a true decline , as it decays into Barium 137.


Not an expert by any means. Just saw it one of the articles or stories that I read on this topic. Don't remember which one.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just watched the video and thought it was fascinating!


----------

